
Haqqani: What We, the Taliban, Want - baybal2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/20/opinion/taliban-afghanistan-war-haqqani.html
======
eucryphia
Taliban girls 'education'
[https://www.refworld.org/docid/53ce30773.html](https://www.refworld.org/docid/53ce30773.html)

